# What your favorites places in California for Landscape Photography?



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
What are your favorite places in California for landscape photography?
Would be great if you can include some of your pictures. 

I’ll start, Huntington Beach Pier - early cloudy morning @ HB.


----------



## atosk930 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Santa Cruz and Alviso in Northern Cal.

Here's a shot from SC...

There's a few other ones in my photostream! 

edit: included the link
http://www.flickr.com/photos/atosk89/7474813398#


----------

